# Puppy training schedule.



## Malakhov (Jan 2, 2010)

I remember seing on this forum a link to a training schedule but I can't seem to find it, anyone still have it?

Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I did find :

articles on puppy training schedule

Puppy Training Schedule: What to Teach Puppies, and When

Puppy Schedule for 8-10 weeks old - The Online Dog Trainer

older forum threads -that have suggestions and some links

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/303650-puppy-training-schedule.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...1352-crate-training-schedule-whats-yours.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/564281-puppy-training-schedule.html


----------



## Malakhov (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Mary Beth, very nice of you to have taken that time of yours to answer me, much appreciated!


----------

